# Luxating Patella went away?



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

On Lumi's first vet visit at about or 10 weeks old, I was told by the vet after feeling her knees that "her left patella will luxate". She said it wouldn't affect her at all, it was a very mild case, and to treat her normally. On her second vaccine visit two weeks later, I was told it felt better/tighter! Yay! I dreamed of it magically going away completely thanks to a healthy diet and Lumi's tenacious nature. And, four weeks later at her last round of shots, it was completely undetectable! Which, to me, I thought meant "gone". The vet told me, though, that she would always be considered as having it because it showed earlier. 

So, has anyone else had an experience like this with Luxating Patella? I'd love to hear about it! I'm wondering if it's not that uncommon for a 2-3 month old puppy to have "loose knees" before firming up. I'm probably doing some wishful thinking, since I've considered showing her. But I don't want to be "cheating" by showing her with a hidden disease! Of course, they probably ask about medical history and she would be disqualified before any judges were "deceived". : P Thanks all for the input!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

No poodle experience with this, but my Yorkie battled this for a long time. That being said, even though she was diagnosed very young, it really didn't effect her until her senior years. Adeline also had a mild case and the vet saw no reason for surgery - it would come and go without warning. She lived to be 16 and we just lost her last week. We all miss her so - sweet old girl was a fighter right up 'til the end :angel:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau supposedly has luxating patellas. I say "supposedly" even though our groomer/breeder/poodle mavin Madeline demonstrated it to me by putting my fingers on his knees so I could feel the knee cap pop in and out of position. (I get queasy thinking about it.) Madeline's veterinarian husband confirmed her opinion. (Although as he told me, Madeline's "opinions" on such things are more valid than most vets' facts.)

Beau is two, and so far he's never shown a single clear sign that his knees bother him. He's never skipped a step, limped, held a leg up, or showed any signs of leg pain -- and believe me, I watch him like a hawk. On the other hand, he very rarely jumps up or down on things and isn't real fond of going on walks, though I think the latter has more to do with anxiety issues than orthopedics. 

I did get a second opinion from a very good holistic vet, who basically told me "Don't worry about it for now." Yeah, like I'm not going to worry about it all the time! Sounds like you're in exactly the same spot with Lumi.

All three of them have told me that Beau could use to lose a few pounds and should stay lean for his knees' sake. Of course, similar advice applies to me! So far, it's proven very difficult to get him to slim down, but we're working on it.

Good luck with Lumi. Hey, don't worry about it! :smile:


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper, thank you for sharing Adeline's story! So sorry you just lost your sweet girl.

LEUllman, it sounds like Beau has the most mild form when it needs to be removed by hand (doesn't do it on its own) and goes right back! That's what the vet said Lumi had. But now, she says she *can't* manually remove it, at all. It's locked in place, as a non-luxating knee would be. I think I'll get a second opinion like you did. I want to get her several well-puppy exams as she grows, so we'll meet with a different vet in about a month.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

She must have a very mild case for it to be undetectable now. I don't think this should stop you from showing her. Judges look for this and if it is a problem, even though she is gorgeous, she wont place. To help this from ever becoming an issue give her things with condrotin (forgive my spelling) like chicken feet and trachea. Fortunately Swizzle does not have this but my vet told me she finds this issue with almost every toy poodle she has examined so she was surprised he didn't have it. I would also be especially careful in the first year while she is developing that you try to limit jumping. I did not let Swizzle climb stairs or jump off the sofa. I still try to limit this but it is harder now that he is older (although I do plan on getting him into agility). I also think the advice on keeping her at a trim weight is important also.


----------

